
The Curious Frontier of Red - slater
http://www.mobstr.org/home2.html
======
TodPunk
The stencil painted dialog is interesting, like a very slow forum exchange.
The other graffiti artists involved contrast the calm war with their more
extreme contributions. I wonder if there is meaning to them being ignored or
if we just don't have those pictures to lend context to their participation in
the communication.

------
rottencupcakes
This is nothing more than flagrant public vandalism. The author made a poor
maintenance worker paint and pressure wash a wall a dozen times.

~~~
recursive
"Poor maintenance workers" are probably paid by the hour, and do this kind of
work regularly.

Furthermore, there was really no reason it ever had to be washed or painted.

------
dennisnedry
I don't know why, but this was extremely satisfying. At least the graffiti
artist got the owner (presumably the municipality) to beautify the building.
Win-win?

------
Nadya
Looking at other works - this is the sort of backhandedness and snark that I
enjoy. While there are plenty of artistic peatures featured on the site there
are a few that make me laugh.

[http://www.mobstr.org/image%20pages/critic%20buff.html](http://www.mobstr.org/image%20pages/critic%20buff.html)

I'm sure the bad color matching looks worse than any graffiti that was there.

[http://www.mobstr.org/image%20pages/surveilance.html](http://www.mobstr.org/image%20pages/surveilance.html)

Dual meaning behind that statement.

Also if you liked Red, this other progression piece is nice:

[http://www.mobstr.org/image%20pages/progressions/THE%20STORY...](http://www.mobstr.org/image%20pages/progressions/THE%20STORY.html)

------
teddyh
Almost like a game of Go, in a way.

------
trav4225
Public menace.

~~~
FeepingCreature
Public culture.

~~~
trav4225
Mind if I do this to your house? :)

